
Ask HN: Getting clients for a solo enterpreneur developer - smithmayowa
I would like to ask experienced solo entrepreneurs in the software development sectors or anyone with viable actionable advise for tips on getting clients.
======
TaylorGood
A top response will make the point of word of mouth; using your network.

As someone with a deep network in my area, it still comes down to an ask until
your stream is inbound.

With your Ask HN, I'm interested to know what some are using to build
defensible funnels and not just hope that your network comes calling. My area
is branding and my clients have purely been inbound but not a steady stream.

What is it? Door knock business parks? LinkedIn leads? DMs on Instagram?

------
saluki
The best clients/projects will come through people you know and can recommend
you or award the work directly.

Build your network, talk to family and friends about what you do, what value
you can provide clients.

Reach out to people you meet, keep building your network.

You never know who you'll meet/talk to that has a connection to a potential
client who has a development need/problem you can solve.

------
z3t4
Meet with your customers, and be prepared to answer: What can you do for us ?

------
sixQuarks
do things that don't scale. If applicable, create live mockups or real-life
use cases with client's branding, as if they're already signed up and using
your service.

------
philippz
Your network is key to success.

